# Best Movie/TV Show cataloging software?



## RCuber (Apr 13, 2015)

I am looking for a software which can catalog all the movies and tv shows that I have. I use plex for the moment and its awesome, but to use its Smart TV app, one needs to purchase a premium subscription. else it wont work.  
Should have good Cover art feature. 
UPnp support would be awesome  
can be paid app


----------



## RCuber (Apr 16, 2015)

bump..


----------



## ajayritik (Apr 16, 2015)

RCuber said:


> bump..



Hey Charan sorry for going OT but how are you doing now?
Heard you met with an accident some time back?


----------



## Desmond (Apr 16, 2015)

I have been using DuckieTV.

It is available as a webapp as well as a standalone application. It shows a list of TV Shows (no movies), a calendar screen tells the air date of those shows, a feature to mark the shows you have watched, a list of torrents for that show as well as an option to autodownload the show when its available. Also has feature to stream videos while they are still downloading.

Homepage: DuckieTV - TV Show Tracker
Subreddit: Duckie TV


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 16, 2015)

eXtreme Movie Manager - Official Website - Home

I've used its demo. Got lucky and did a survey and got its full version.
Its best

I've tried many and settled for this one. Go for it if you can get the full paid version.


----------



## RCuber (Apr 16, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have been using DuckieTV.
> 
> It is available as a webapp as well as a standalone application. It shows a list of TV Shows (no movies), a calendar screen tells the air date of those shows, a feature to mark the shows you have watched, a list of torrents for that show as well as an option to autodownload the show when its available. Also has feature to stream videos while they are still downloading.
> 
> ...





rhitwick said:


> eXtreme Movie Manager - Official Website - Home
> 
> I've used its demo. Got lucky and did a survey and got its full version.
> Its best
> ...



Thanks, checking them out
 [MENTION=29208]ajayritik[/MENTION]: im fine now, its almost a year since the accident


----------



## Flash (Apr 16, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> eXtreme Movie Manager - Official Website - Home


TFS;


----------



## gameranand (Apr 20, 2015)

Use Coollector.


----------



## Raghul (Aug 23, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I have been using DuckieTV.
> 
> It is available as a webapp as well as a standalone application. It shows a list of TV Shows (no movies), a calendar screen tells the air date of those shows, a feature to mark the shows you have watched, a list of torrents for that show as well as an option to autodownload the show when its available. Also has feature to stream videos while they are still downloading.
> 
> ...



+1 for Duckie TV


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 24, 2015)

rhitwick said:


> eXtreme Movie Manager - Official Website - Home
> 
> I've used its demo. Got lucky and did a survey and got its full version.
> Its best
> ...



Thanks for sharing


----------



## Faun (Aug 24, 2015)

Duckie is just for TV.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 6, 2015)

OK so here is the list of some good softwares I found on the internet.

My Movie Manager 

Movie Monkey

Movie Organizer

MyFilms

Movienizer

Ant Movie Catalog

Personal Video Database 

Eric's Movie Database

Libra 

Griffith

GCstar


*All the above are FREE/Open-Source*


----------

